# My Drawings



## Meinrad (Aug 29, 2010)

I figured I would share some of my drawings with the people here. Admittedly I'm not very good at shading - I'm a professional draftsman and an independent inventor, but typically draftsmen don't do shading... If the drawings appear crooked, that's an error with my stone-aged scanner, not with me. 

This is a traditional factory, from the late 1800s and such






This is the demolition which is said to be the final destruction of Modern Architecture and the awaken of Postmodernism... interestingly the building was designed by the same person who designed the world trade center




The drawing is based on this photograph http://www.aliciapatterson.org/APF0801/Cohn/Cohn01.jpg

A drawing I made of a building that I was designing for a client




I'm one of the draftsmen who likes to start a new project by doing a simple, nontechnical drawing of the finished product, so I can get an idea of how the design is progressing.

Another drawing of a building that I was designing for a client





The building for the company "Bom Engineering" in the Netherlands, where my dad worked before I became a draftsman as well





This is a drawing I did where I crossed-over elements of drafting with elements of typical art. The result is interesting to me





... These are just some miscellaneous drawings I made for various projects. 














This last one is quite old... I made it when I was still practicing basic drafting techniques.


The rest of this stuff is less work-related, more personal...
I'm no good at all drawing humans, so these are also even less skilled drawings

This is the little introduction I made of myself




AutoCAD can be a horrible, evil program sometimes, because it always tends to crash when you're almost done and looking forward to finishing work. I keep the automatic save set to every five minutes now adays!

This is an expression of my frustration at having to choose so frequently between disappointing myself, or disappointing my family, because I'm the eccentric one in my family




_They corrode away any hope of changing reality... leading to the labyrinth of their dreams vicariously
to keep us safe and out of harm's way
but how to succeed while appeasing my family?

_How to help build a better future if people are watching, tearing your attempts down and putting you back on a fixed path every step of the way... all because they love you?

My objective with this was to bring across the logic in the point of those teenagers/young adults who have a good idea and are stereotyped with the rest from a logical standpoint, not belittling or insulting the family's point of view.

This one is an expression of the difficulty of being an inventor, working for years on a project and then when you're finally ready to go to prototype, being turned down after all the work you went through




Sometimes as an inventor, one has to abandon their idea because it wouldn't market or they can't get funding. 





I like drawing machines like this... The projects I get as an inventor (specializing in advanced robotics) often involve figuring out ways to design the most "human" actuation/structural systems possible for a robot, which can be very irritating because the human body parts are moved almost exclusively by Class III leverage, which is extermely impractical for use in machines.

...and these are just a few of the many, many drawings I've made of this character from Transformers being damaged.



















...I have about 30 more drawings of damaged Transformers, but I'll stop boring you people with them now... just because I'm a tech and obsessed with intricacy doesn't mean everyone else is, I know.


----------



## clouds (Aug 29, 2010)

Brilliant drawings and an interesting read.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome work man ! 
Transformers  !


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 30, 2010)

nice work, and you can shade way better than i can


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 30, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> nice work, and you can shade way better than i can


 
i personally never understood statements like this 
i dont see how shading is the difficult part its just tedious

(for me the hard part is cleaning up the spots after some a**hole skrews with my shit)


----------



## Meinrad (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

Sebastian, -high five- Transformers is awesome


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 1, 2010)

good stuff sir your like me though with the shading every thing gets it


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks! I find shading on machine parts and buildings is quite easy, but when I go to shade humans or animals then I find it quite difficult... 


Anyway, this is a very basic, preliminary drawing of a futuristic building I'm designing for a client - he's a video game designer, working on a new video game and he hired me to do most of the designs for the futuristic city in his game. 






And here is a 3D model of the first four floors of the same building - these models can be tedious to make, it takes me about two to four hours per floor for both the 2D and the 3D, then making them fit together correctly takes another three or four hours, more if the program crashes (which it often does)






Anyway in the design for the complete futuristic setting, I have one city suspended above another city, with spaces the width of roads between the cement slabs for hovercrafts to travel through. I'll post a preliminary drawing of the suspended city eventually - I have other, higher-priority clients at the moment to work with first.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 10, 2010)

dude. your a genius!


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 10, 2010)

Meinrad said:


> Thanks! I find shading on machine parts and buildings is quite easy, but when I go to shade humans or animals then I find it quite difficult...


 
Interesting... I'm the complete opposite!  I really can't shade texture for the life of me (metal, leather etc.), all I know is pretty much faces and hair.

I'm impressed by your sense of perspective though! I have a hard time doing your type of drawings because I can't maintain the perspective throughout the drawing,


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 10, 2010)

Drawing humans makes no sense to me. With machines, buildings, etc. all of the individual parts are defined, and you know exactly where the shading stops, where the part extrusions are and the measurements. But humans are just... one big blob of material... they aren't defined parts, they're consistent. How are you supposed to do anything with that?

In drafting we use a perspective called "projected view", which is a perfectly straight-on, 2D view of a surface with no extrusions. Maybe you should work on that for awhile... it could give you a better understanding of the perspective in the 3D view.




iRaiseTheDead said:


> dude. your a genius!


 
Thanks... but... I'm not sure about that, haha


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is a quick example of what I do in my work as a structural/dynamics engineer, figuring out how to make the structures and actuators of robots work together





This is a Preliminary drawing for a client displaying the relation between the structure and actuators (moving parts) in a robot that welds sheet metal in an automated factory. This new model has a 'locking' hard connection which holds different extensions to the robot arm, allowing different tasks and different levels of precision.

I have the client's permission to post this.


----------



## airpanos (Nov 1, 2010)

Very good man!!
Those transformers...i used to draw them all the time at school!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 1, 2010)

cool stuff


----------



## red1010 (Nov 2, 2010)

This is funny seeing that I find drawing and shading humans and living subject much easier than drawing machinery. Although lately I have been doing a lot of abstract work. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Meinrad (Nov 10, 2010)

Another preliminary drawing for one of the robots I design at work





This drawing, I did to show how the process of being an inventor is not just the fun job blowing things up that everyone thinks... it's not a success story. There is corporate rivalry, sabotage (often by the inventor's own family and friends), idea theft, and while failure can indeed be interesting, it's often very difficult to extract the lesson from the failure





And this is a portrait of Minoru Yamasaki, an architect whose most noteable projects were both destroyed.


----------

